# Looking for 58-59 MXL



## es13 (Mar 8, 2004)

Hello All,

I've been kicking myself for dragging my heels and missing out on Profkrispy's frame a month or so ago... :mad2: If anyone has or knows of an MX leader in that size please let me know. I'd prefer a frameset but would be open to a complete bike as well. I realize I'm not the only one looking and it's a bit of a longshot but you folks are probably a good place to start.

Thanks!

Eric


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*there is a forum member*

who has a 58 (as well as a 60,61 and 62) and the 58 doesn't fit him (too small)
we'll have to dig him up


----------



## es13 (Mar 8, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> who has a 58 (as well as a 60,61 and 62) and the 58 doesn't fit him (too small)
> we'll have to dig him up


Yeah? It sounds like he should definitely sell me the 58... 

There have been lots of nice smaller bikes popping up here and there, but nothing that would fit me. If anyone shorter is looking:

http://cgi.befr.ebay.be/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280330266070

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=270368194764

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=260388367089

I love the paint scheme on the last one.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*I'll send him an e today*

tell him to find you
his is metallic blue, white panels, red letters


----------



## es13 (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks a bunch! Sounds lovely... Is this a SA MXL?


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

es13 said:


> Yeah? It sounds like he should definitely sell me the 58...
> 
> There have been lots of nice smaller bikes popping up here and there, but nothing that would fit me. If anyone shorter is looking:
> 
> ...


That last one has a nice paint scheme, but I'm quite skeptical about the use of the word "titanium" in the title!


----------



## zigurate (Mar 3, 2009)

HigherGround said:


> That last one has a nice paint scheme, but I'm quite skeptical about the use of the word "titanium" in the title!


It's kind of hard to tell the titanium in it for a used $150 bike.


----------



## es13 (Mar 8, 2004)

HigherGround said:


> That last one has a nice paint scheme, but I'm quite skeptical about the use of the word "titanium" in the title!


And you should be! I'm no expert but I'm pretty sure it's "just" a regular old MXL frame... Not like that's a bad thing though!


----------



## HigherGround (Mar 3, 2005)

es13 said:


> And you should be! I'm no expert but I'm pretty sure it's "just" a regular old MXL frame... Not like that's a bad thing though!


Agreed, I was using a lot of restraint! And I agree with you about the "regular old MXL frame" as well. :thumbsup:


----------

